# natural stone exterior stairs



## Rick18071 (Aug 17, 2015)

There is a stairway built with natural stone. I was built by the landscapers. Goes from pool area to driveway for a house. It does not get close to the requirements for a stairway under 2009 IRC R311.7. Even though it is not a means of egress for a dwelling doesn't the stairway need to comply with code?


----------



## tbz (Aug 18, 2015)

Rick,

Not sure what you have but sounds like you have something in the yard that looks like a pathway that was laid out to be some sort of landscape feature.

I am not sure in your area, but sounds like a foot path not a stairway.

I am also figuring the main access and there is other access to the pool thus this is not really in the scope of the code.

But without better info, not sure what you have


----------



## ICE (Aug 18, 2015)

Not a code issue.


----------



## tbz (Aug 18, 2015)

Rick try this link to another post on this site I think it will help you - Tom

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/residential-building-codes/8172-handrails-non-conforming-landscape-staircase.html


----------



## fatboy (Aug 18, 2015)

Landscape feature, codes do not apply...........


----------

